# Duck Sauce



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this on Amazon today, for those that can’t get it in the market.
I use a lot of this on chicken, pork, and steak.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Seems like a pretty good price.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@*Two Knots* - do you think you could make it yourself? Maybe freeze it in ice cube form?

Ingredients. *Apricots*, *Corn Syrup*, *High Fructose Corn Syrup*, *Modified Corn Starch*, *Vinegar*, Salt, Water, Potassium Sorbate And Sodium Benzoate (As Preservatives), Spice And Natural Flavor, Contains Sulfites.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you could probably make up some...

Well, I just pulled out a take out pouch of duck sauce and here it is.

You can start with peach and apricot preserves, add water, vinegar, corn syrup, salt, onion, garlic and pepper...
How could that be bad? I would make a small amount to experiment with...no need to freeze...if you keep it refrigerated.
I’m sure it has a long shelf life.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

No nutmeg? The brand you mentioned previously said "spice". There must be no standardized recipe.


I thought they used dried fruit because it said sulfites. I just noticed it has more sugars than fruit!


It sounds like fun to experiment with apricots and peaches.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

nutmeg? I don’t see nutmeg in here...if you use apricot & peach preserves
I would lighten up on the corn syrup as the preserves are sweet...Vinegar would help to tone down the sweetness.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Numerous recipes on the internet. It can be easy or complicated.

https://simpleseasonal.com/recipes/homemade-duck-sauce

https://food52.com/recipes/42214-2-ingredient-duck-sauce

https://www.food.com/recipe/chinese-duck-sauce-213499#activity-feed

https://www.thespruceeats.com/chinese-duck-sauce-plum-recipe-1806745


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

This is an amalgamation of 6 different recipes I found online. It wasn't LaChoy but it wasn't bad.




> *Sweet and Sour Sauce
> *
> *Why It Works*
> 
> ...


 It makes too much for us to use within 2 weeks so I may try the one you found on Amazon.


edit: My price came up as 7.48 for that. I guess you got a better deal.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is that? it’s still coming up 3.99 for me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Duck sauce and Sweet and Sour are two different things. Just fyi.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This one looks good from Wooleys first link.

Duck Sauce
¾ C all-natural apricot jam
4 Tbsp rice vinegar
½ tsp low sodium soy sauce
2 medium cloves fresh minced garlic*
1 tsp fresh minced ginger*
½ tsp chili powder
1/16 tsp cayenne powder (or to taste)

******************************
You can half the recipe.
6 tablespoons apricot Jam
2 Tablespoons rice vinegar
1/4 tsp soy sauce
1 clove minced garlic
1/2 tea minced ginger
1/4 tea chili powder
Dash cayenne pepper


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Why is that? it’s still coming up 3.99 for me.


Came up $7.48 for me also. I wonder if Amazon indulges in regional pricing... 

Still good compared to local prices I think.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Can I make it by shoving a duck in a blender? Probably should use a dead one.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Why is that? it’s still coming up 3.99 for me.



Because you are on Amazon Fresh which is not available in my area and may not be in yours. The price on Amazon is about twice that but probably still a good deal.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Available in Houston but my address is about 2 miles outside Houston city limits. Looks like it also requires Prime membership. I'm never in that big of a hurry to get anything from them.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Available in Houston but my address is about 2 miles outside Houston city limits. Looks like it also requires Prime membership. I'm never in that big of a hurry to get anything from them.





Actually it requires prime and an additional fee of 14.99 per month. I have prime but would not pay extra for fresh.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> Actually it requires prime and an additional fee of 14.99 per month. I have prime but would not pay extra for fresh.


There is no such thing as free lunch or free shipping. I'm not paying Amazon any more that I have to.


----------

